# October 2017 PotM Winner



## snowbear (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry folks, better late than never, I guess.
Congrat's to @jcdeboever for "Young Man"


----------



## limr (Nov 27, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 27, 2017)

Great photo! Well deserved win against some serious competition from several entries that month!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2017)

Congratulations on the win, JC! Well-deserved, indeed.


----------



## weepete (Nov 28, 2017)

well done JC!


----------



## goooner (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats JC, well deserved.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 28, 2017)

Big congrats! Winner buys the house a round. Right?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 28, 2017)

limr said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks pie master.



SquarePeg said:


> Great photo! Well deserved win against some serious competition from several entries that month!



Thanks Fuji Peg



Derrel said:


> Congratulations on the win, JC! Well-deserved, indeed.



Thanks radio voice man



weepete said:


> well done JC!



Thanks wee wee



goooner said:


> Congrats JC, well deserved.



Thanks goooner man



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Big congrats! Winner buys the house a round. Right?



Maybe a UV filter? I've got several rounds of those...sitting in a box all lonely



gk fotografie said:


> Allez, proficiat.....a well deserved win!
> 
> Gerard



Thanks abstract man


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats JC!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 28, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Congrats JC!


Thanks my brother from another mother


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 17, 2017)

Excellent photo, well deserved win. Well done!


----------



## otherprof (Dec 17, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Sorry folks, better late than never, I guess.
> Congrat's to @jcdeboever for "Young Man"


Congratulations!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 18, 2017)

otherprof said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks, better late than never, I guess.
> ...


Thanks bud

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

